

Show HN: Google spreadsheet to help you decide between note taking apps - withoutfriction
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aoxvx-5rhPDMdFlvUndyMmdLNzJQNnp4ZVhyWUR3S0E&hl=en&authkey=CICb2-0K

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross-reference:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1993626>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1992123>

~~~
withoutfriction
Any feedback at all on it? I would really appreciate any comments you might
have.

